# PNP Hospitality Sector in Saskatchewan



## Bartek (Dec 27, 2011)

I am Bartosz and im from Poland
In 2012 i will visit Canada on International Experience Canada program. I've decieded to spend 12 month in Saskatchewan probably Regina or Saskatoon
this province seems to be a great place to live with a nice and friendly environment.
Because of my recent experience i want to work as a Waiter/Server in hotel restaurant.
I was wondering about provincial nominee program under Hospitality Sector Pilot Project category.
does anybody know the chances for getting accepted ??
How difficult is it to get a Nomination ?
Any information would be much appreciated!
Best Regards
Bartek is online now Add to Bartek's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------

